# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  100 كلمة معمارية وترجمتها

## أميرة قوس النصر

100 كلمة معمارية وترجمتها 

ARCHITECTURE DESIGN التصميم المعمارى
ARCHITECTURE PRESENTATION الاظهار المعمارى
BUILDING CODES AND REGULATION شروط وقوانين المبانى
CONTEMPORARY DESIGN APPROACHES مداخل التصميم الحديثة
CITY PLANING التخطيط العمرانى
BUILDING CONSTRUCTION SYSTEMS نظم الانشاءات
THE HUMAN SCALE القياس الانسانى
ENVIRONMNTAL ANALYSIS التحليل البيئى
SLUM NEIGHBOUR HOODS المجاورات السكنية الفقيرة
URBAN ENVIRONMENTS بيئات حضرية
PSYCHOLOGICAL CONSIDERATION الاعتبارات السيكولوجية
PATHS المسارات
EDGES الحدود
DISTRICTS الاحياء
LANDMARKS المعالم المتميزة
CITY CORE قلب المدينة
CRITICAL DISTANCE المسافة الخرجة
SOCIAL DISTANCE المسافة الاجتماعية
DEMOGRAPHIC CONSIDERATION اعتبارات سكانية
COMPOSITION التكوين
MEINTENANCE الصيانة
WORKING DRAWINGS الرسومات التنفيذية
SECONDARY PLAN PHASE مرحلة التصميم الابتدائى
DESIGN DEVELOPMENT PHASE
(MASTER PLAN) مرحلة التصميم النهائى
BUDGET الميزانية
GARDENING زراعة الحدائق
VEGETATION العنصر الخضرى
EXISTING BUILDINGS المبانى القائمة
SITE INVENTORY حصر الموقع
PAVEMENT MATERIAL مواد الرصف
LAND FORM تشكيل الارض
GLARITY AND PRESENTATION الوضوح والاظهار المعمارى
CONSISTENCY IN BUILDING TECHNOLOGY التوافق فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات
HUMAN VALUES القيم الانشائية
SOCIAL ORGANIZATION التأثيرات الاجتماعية
SPECIAL FEATURES معالم خاصة
FUNCTIONAL RELATIONSHIP العلاقات الوظيفية
OPEN SPACES الفراغات المفتوحة
LAND USE استعمالات الاراضى


Private Roads طرق خاصة للسيارات
Design process عملية التصميم 
Invironmental Influences التأثيرات البيئية 
Social Influnces التأثيرات الأجتماعية 
Building Technolgy Influences تأثيرات تكنولوجيا البناء 
Time Chart الجدول الزمنى 
Sleeping Quarter منطقة النوم 
Reception Quarter منطقة الأستقبال 
Service Quarter منطقة الخدمة 
Project Land أرض المشروع 
Existing الموقع العام للوضع القائم للمنطقة 
Drain And Soil الصرف والتربة 
Traffic حركة المرور 
Climate المناخ
Restrictions قيودات تحديدية 
Organiztion of spaces تنظيم الفراغات 
Corridors الممرات الداخلية 
Service OF Circulation تمييز أساليب الحركة 
Dead End Corridors الممرات ذات النهايات المغلقة 
Fire Protection وقاية المبنى من الحرائق 
Programming Interpretation تفسير البرنامج المعمارى 
Site Utilization الأنتفاع بالموقع 
Functional Relationship العلاقات الوظيفية 
Vegetation المسطح الخضرى 
Special Features معالم خاصة 
Prevailing Winds الرياح السائدة 
Natural Light الأضاءة الطبيعية 
Drainage Systems أساليب الصرف 
Political Influences التأثيرات السياسية 
Porsonal Needs الأحتياجات الشخصية 
Human Values القيم الأنسانية 
Protection Elements عناصر الحماية 
Codes And Regulations القواعد وقوانين المبانى 
Structure System انشاء المبانى 
Efficiency الكفاءة
Materials المواد
Quality ********************************ure And Adequancy صدق ومطابقة المواد
Quality ********************************ure And Finish نوعية النسيج المعمارى والتشطيب 
Maintenance الصيانة
Durability المتانة




Weather Protection الحماية من الجو 
Working Drawings التصميمات التنفيذية
Economics الأقتصاد
Quality Of Architecrural Design نوعية التصميم المعمارى
Variation In Design التنوع فى التصميم
Simplicity البساطة 
Complexity التعقيد
Adapting Design موائمة التصميم
Contrasting Design تضاد التصميم 
Building Mass كتلة المبنى
Composition التكوين
Visual Orders قواعد بصرية
Concept Plan الفكرة المعمارية 
Compiance With The Program الأتفاق مع البرنامج التصميمى 
Landscape Architecture تنسيق المواقع 
Pavement Materials مواد الرصف
Land Form تشكيل الأرض
Public Utilities المرافق العامة
Spaces and Senses الفراغات والأحاسيس
Site Functions وظائف الموقع 
Implementation وسيلة التنفيذ

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة مها 
بس المهم تلاقي حدا يستفيد من هذه المصطلحات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مشكورة مها 
> بس المهم تلاقي حدا يستفيد من هذه المصطلحات


 :Smile:

----------

